# Crochet Vs make buildworld/buildkernel



## balanga (Apr 27, 2019)

Can I build a FreeBSD image for a Raspberry Pi using make buildworld/buildkernel? 

If so, what would be the advantages of using FreeBSD-Crochet? Are these simply two different ways of achieving the same thing?


----------



## acheron (Apr 27, 2019)

crochet is dead, you can use release.sh: 
	
	



```
cd /usr/src/release
./release.sh -c arm/RPI-B.conf
```


----------



## balanga (Apr 27, 2019)

Many thanks, that seems unbelievably straightforward!  

Wish there was something like a GOFLEXHOME.conf 

I notice there is no RPI3.conf, not that have one yet, but plan to get one later this year. Either that or one of the competitors... or maybe an Espressobin which looks quite interesting...


----------



## acheron (Apr 27, 2019)

It's in arm64/RPI3.conf, because it's a 64b cpu.


----------

